# make installworld fails



## tlb (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm attempting to set up jails on the following build with errors:


```
8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:02:08 UTC 2009     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

ran a make buildworld and then 

`# make installworld DESTDIR=/storage/jails` (where /storge/jails resides on ZFS slice)

*error:*

```
install -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libsmb.a /storage/jails/usr/lib
install: libsmb.a: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libsmb.
```

I've also included /etc/make.conf:

```
WITHOUT_GAMES=true
WITHOUT_INFO=true
WITHOUT_SHAREDDOCS=true
WITHOUT_MAN=true
WITHOUT_PROFILE="YES"
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tlb (Dec 29, 2009)

Also added to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITHOUT_SMB=true
```

& verified libraries exist:


```
[root@commander /usr/src]# ls -l /usr/lib/libsmb*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  88602 Nov 28 19:24 /usr/lib/libsmb.a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     11 Sep 17 12:19 /usr/lib/libsmb.so -> libsmb.so.4
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  53688 Nov 28 19:23 /usr/lib/libsmb.so.4
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 29, 2009)

Use proper posting tags, please.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 30, 2009)

Try running:

```
# cd /usr/src
# make -DNO_CLEAN buildworld
```

Check if it succeeds. If yes the make installworld should be work without errors.


----------



## tlb (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you this has resolved my post.


----------

